# What ads do you get on Canonrumors?



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2013)

Ads appear in on Canonrumors pages. They used to be picture of pimply girls before applying some proprietary software and then their beautifully smooth skin, straightened noses and narrowed faces after post-processing. Now, the two well-endowed ladies advertising T-shirts, as well as ads for Ukranian (sic) ladies. These can't reflect my personal browsing habits as I never shop for T-shirts and certainly don't log in to websites specialising in pictures of girls (or boys for that matter). So, does everyone else get these ads? If so, why are they targetting us?


----------



## Eldar (Nov 29, 2013)

I get the same and I have the same question.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Nov 29, 2013)

I get the same and I'm just grateful...


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2013)

I get the same, plus "lighten your wallet".... at least the last one makes sense on a gear oriented site....


----------

